# Timeshare with free shuttle transportation to Disney Parks



## mcmartymc (Aug 23, 2009)

I'm looking for a little help, is anyone aware of timeshares in the Orlando area that have free shuttle transportation similar to what Disney provides, I'm looking to save from having to rent a car on our next trip to Disney.


----------



## terden (Aug 23, 2009)

mcmartymc said:


> I'm looking for a little help, is anyone aware of timeshares in the Orlando area that have free shuttle transportation similar to what Disney provides, I'm looking to save from having to rent a car on our next trip to Disney.



Summer Bay


----------



## Carl D (Aug 24, 2009)

I believe several have transportation, but some may charge a few bucks.
I don't know of any that are "similar to what Disney provides", specifically referring to frequency. With most TS shuttles you will be a prisoner to the resorts schedule, not yours.
If there's any way you can get a car I would recommend it, or be prepared to cough up some bucks for a cab if you can't stick to the resorts schedule.


----------



## amanven (Aug 24, 2009)

Disney provides particularly good shuttle service from their own resorts and parks as part of the perk of staying at a Disney resort.  You will be hard pressed to find "free" shuttle service from the Orlando timeshares that is similar to what Disney provides.   What you will more likely get is a shuttle that runs on a schedule and doesn't make extra runs if it is already full.  The further away from the parks you are the less likely you will be of finding complimentary on demand shuttle service for free.
Cab fare between Vistana Resort and Epcot for 2 people was $13.00.  Unlike the shuttle which would drop you off at the main reception area only, the cab took us right to our Villa(a considerable distance from reception).   If the only transportation you will require is a couple of trips back and forth to the parks then what you would spend on a car rental would probably more than cover the cost of a few cab rides and give you a lot more flexibility than a "maybe avaliable shuttle". If your vacation plans include needing transportation multiple times on a daily basis, the rental car is the way to go.


----------



## bnoble (Aug 24, 2009)

> I don't know of any that are "similar to what Disney provides", specifically referring to frequency.


Agreed.  Bonnet Creek has one of the better schedules, and even that is sub-optimal---shuttles are approximately every half-hour in the morning and late afternoon/evening.  Not much mid-day, and shared route---one bus to both Epcot and Magic Kingdom, for instance.

I would not stay at any non-Disney resort without a car, expecting to visit the parks frequently.  Then again, I don't usually stay at a Disney resort without a car either, as I've found even that service to be hit or miss.


----------

